# corporate phone GPS tracking?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Dad's company has issued IP4's to all of it's regional service technicians. Rumor is that the company plans to start tracking it's employees using the phone's GPS.

Last I checked, iOS doesn't support this.

Thoughts?


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

If they are running ios5 or newer they can do gps traking.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

But if GPS is disabled, then they can't, right? Or can they forcibly turn it on?


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure if they can remote activate GPS on an iphone, With the right amount of money and good programming almost anything is possible. But if a company wants to track where their phone, and the tech they are paying for they should be able too. IMO.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

supposedly (they have a meeting this weekend to clear things up), they are issuing a $7/hr raise, in exchange for not paying you to sit in traffic. In other words, GPS says you're not moving on the highway.....you're not getting paid. 

We already worked it out, and dad would be making less money under that structure due to the amount of traffic he drives in.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There are systems out there that can either remote manage the phone or lock out changing certain options. They're expensive and typically for larger enterprises but the technology is out there.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

OK, thanks.


----------

